# Fulton Plane Fanatic



## Red5hft (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is my Fulton hand plane family to date. Fulton Tool Co. brand was launched by Sears, Roebuck and Co. in the fall of 1902 offering circular (wood mill) saw blades and handsaws. In the fall of 1904, the line of Fulton tools was expanded with a broad line of hand planes manufactured by Sargent & Co.

Manufactured mostly by Sargent & Co. and Millers Falls Co., Fulton served as the premier line of hand tools offered by Sears, Roebuck and Co. for 4 decades. The Fulton line was phased out in 1944 in favor of Sears, Roebuck and Co. latest in house brand, Craftsman.

The type study is going well and I have recently acquired a first edition Fulton plane from 1904-09 (No. 7 size far right). Also a rare Fulton combination plane made by Sargent Tool Co. (back right), only offered from 1925-27. This combination plane was chromium coated to inhibit rust, rather than the more expensive nickel plating.

I am very excited to finally be able to document and accurately place these fine historic tools on a timeline, something never available for the complete line of Fulton planes.

*If you have a Fulton plane and would like to share photos with me to assist with my study, I will respond with any information I have on where your plane may fit in history. Please include the dimensions of the plane, clear photos of the complete plane, iron trademark, bed and cheek markings, depth adjuster, lateral adjuster and frog face. *

Email: [email protected]

Also below are a couple of photos of other planes that have found new homes in the hands of genuine enthusiasts.

https://pix.sfly.com/oTgRqY
https://pix.sfly.com/NAB_gH 
https://pix.sfly.com/Goyr_j
https://pix.sfly.com/PZumJo
https://pix.sfly.com/rSzpA8
https://pix.sfly.com/UHdswg


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Here is my Fulton hand plane family to date. Fulton Tool Co. brand was launched by Sears, Roebuck and Co. in the fall of 1902 offering circular (wood mill) saw blades and handsaws. In the fall of 1904, the line of Fulton tools was expanded with a broad line of hand planes manufactured by Sargent & Co.
> 
> Manufactured mostly by Sargent & Co. and Millers Falls Co., Fulton served as the premier line of hand tools offered by Sears, Roebuck and Co. for 4 decades. The Fulton line was phased out in 1944 in favor of Sears, Roebuck and Co. latest in house brand, Craftsman.
> 
> ...


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A little #3 sized Fulton…


----------



## Red5hft (Dec 27, 2018)

I will consult my notes but I believe you have a Fulton 5264 from about 1918. It would be a Sargent made plane similar to their offered Type 4 planes. Key features are the heavy body castings seen in the plane cheeks, the low beaded rosewood knob, stamped steel Y yoke and U shaped lateral lever with Z bend iron engagement. The photo is unclear but the iron trademark appears to be FULTON WARRANTED in straight txt, two lines. There may also be a "BL" mark below the trademark. I have not been able to confirm, but most warranted Sears, Roebuck and Co. tools carried manufacturers marks coordinated between the vendor and S.,R. and Co. to be able to trace any warranty claims back to the vendor. These two letter marks are typical of manufacturer marks used on S.,R. and Co. hand tools.

The frog screws and frog face also place it in this era.

Great cutting smoothing plane to be sure. And from the photo, it appears to get plenty of use. ENJOY your 100+/- year old beauty.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They look great. I had a #2 size that I sold a few years back.


----------



## plantdude (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't have a picture of my Fulton 3710 but I know it is an early version. It is stamped Fulton 3710. The later versions had BB stamped on the side. The Fulton 3710 was made from 1935 to 1944. What year did they start stamping BB on the side? UPDATE: I foundf out they started stamping BB in 1936 so mine was manufactured in 1935.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Not near the shop now, but my only two Fultons are 1080 combination planes.
My first has the reticulated handle cast into the fence.
The second has the wooden knob mounted on the fence like a Stankey 45.
I've used the first one more, only because I've had it for many years. The second one just came to me last winter.
I enjoy using them both!


----------

